# Stink bug revenge



## Clam (Oct 4, 2012)

I think everyone in the midatlantic region will like this photo, the good guys win one!!!!!! I hate stinkbugs !!!!!!!!!


----------



## epackage (Oct 4, 2012)

I hear people talk about them all the time but I've never seen one or smelled one, lucky me I guess...


----------



## NyDigger1 (Oct 4, 2012)

^^^ I have to agree with jim, never smelled one.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 4, 2012)

OMG! you never smelled one?  I just killed 5 yesterday in my bed room. They get in the house (some how) this time of the year. I live in an old house so I gotta deal with it. I hate those things bad!  most of the time I get a tissue and grab umm and dump them in the hopper

 Clam,I don't think if I were a spider i would suck the juice out of that thing!.[:'(]


----------



## THOMAS1967 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ha Ha Ha!! My wife asked me this morning to take the air conditioner out of my daughters room cause the dam things are getting in through there!! Those things fly!! They do stink too. The thing that bothers me most is the way they crunch when you squeeze em in a tissue or paper towel.....[][X(][:'(]


----------



## hunting262 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah my shed is full of them I went in there to find some cooper and brass and couldhawaii get away from them.[]


----------



## Jim (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm with Rick, dump 'em in the hopper and give the little bastids a burial at sea. I regularly step on and run over them at work, as their drab gray blends right in with the dirty concrete floor. They make a neat little crunch, but the stench is nasty.

 When we first got them the other year, my dog thought it would be cool to eat one. She didn't keep it down long, and hasn't tried that since. Spiders, birds and large beetles actually eat these things [:'(] They must have a different kind of taste buds.  ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 4, 2012)

I hate that buzzin sound they make when they fly at your face to!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Clam
> 
> I think everyone in the midatlantic region will like this photo, the good guys win one!!!!!! I hate stinkbugs !!!!!!!!!


 

 Are you sure thats a stink bug? it looks like it has the legs of a grasshopper


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 4, 2012)

I think we're just getting a close up view of the undercarriage.. marvelous machines, aren't they?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 7, 2012)

That's no stinkbug... But I feel your pain, they come in the house all the time... Can't blame them, it's getting colder out there!


----------



## epackage (Oct 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> That's no stinkbug... But I feel your pain, they come in the house all the time... Can't blame them, it's getting colder out there!


 That smell might just be your socks...[8D][8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I've never had those bugs stinkin' up the house... Just throw them out this window, problem solved!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 7, 2012)

Old shoes kill them the best.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 7, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That is a Grass Hopper no dout


----------



## Blackglass (Oct 7, 2012)

Actually, I think that isn't a stink bug, but rather a Boxler bug or a Milkweed bug. 

 Stink bugs don't actually smell that bad...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 7, 2012)

Na box elder s are smaller I call those country roaches []


----------



## Blackglass (Oct 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Na box elder s are smaller I call those country roaches []


 
 It may not be a boxler, but it certainly isn't a grasshopper. The mouth parts this thing has, a spear-like appendage that is used to suck plant juices (And for certain species, the insides of other insects and arachnids), is the common mouth parts for species in the "Shieldback" genre. Grasshoppers and related have chewing mouth parts.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 7, 2012)

Whatever they're called, around here we call 'em "kitty toys" []


----------



## madman (Oct 7, 2012)

weve got box elders down here every where they dont die in winter they hibernate


----------



## RIBottleguy (Oct 8, 2012)

I ran into one of these last week.  I naively grabbed it with my bare hands, and the spray felt like it burned my skin!  It didn't leave a mark, but the smell was hard to wash off.


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 8, 2012)

you've never seen one of those annoying pests? ive only ever smelled something funky when killing them though, so don't squish 'em!


----------

